# Transfert videos cable lighting camera reader impossible ??



## effoworld (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour j ai achete le cable Lightning/SD Card Camera Reader 
Qui,permet de transferer les photos et des vidéos sorti de mon appareil photo à mon ipad 

Les photos pas de probleme mais les videos HD n'apparaissent pas 

Il y a t il une solution de transferer les videos ??
Merci


----------



## Gwen (3 Octobre 2014)

Les vidéos, ça doit être une question de format. Est-ce qu'elles sont en MP4 ou dans un autre format de fichier ?


----------



## cillab (4 Octobre 2014)

effoworld a dit:


> Bonjour j ai achete le cable Lightning/SD Card Camera Reader
> Qui,permet de transferer les photos et des vidéos sorti de mon appareil photo à mon ipad
> 
> Les photos pas de probleme mais les videos HD n'apparaissent pas
> ...



 bonjour
idem pour  mon ipad air 
j'ais fais avec l'ancien connacteur 30 broches  ca marche(connecteur lightning brancher sur ancien 30 broches


----------

